# $1.99 .com domain from NameCheap



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

NameCheap just ran a promotion that if they received 5000 facebook "likes" they would offer $1.99 .com domains.

It looks like they reached it:

Namecheap.com - Internet/Software - Los Angeles, CA - Current Deals | Facebook

I haven't used it yet, but I have purchased other names at NameCheap in the past. A lot of people like them more than GoDaddy.

I think you have to click to their site from the facebook link above. I don't have a domain in mind right now so I haven't used it yet. I'll post when I do. Be sure to check the shopping cart for any add-ons.

When you buy a domain name from NameCheap for the normal price you get a FREE year of whois privacy protection. I don't know if you get it with the above special.


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

OK, I just used it.

You have to "like" NameCheap with your facebook account to get the coupon code. You do get the 1 year whois privacy and one year free SSL, nothing else is added to your cart. Cancel those 2 before the first year is up if you don't want them to renew.

You can pay with PayPal. Your coupon code will expire midnight Monday, July 11th.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Dennis,

How many websites do you have?


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

$1.99 is cheap but some hosting sites offer free domain if you host with them


----------



## Dennis Graves (Apr 27, 2009)

stix said:


> Dennis,
> 
> How many websites do you have?


I have over 100 domains, but I haven't built websites for all of them. I'd say about 1/3 of them are shirt/printing related. At one point I had over 300 domains.

I'm a bit of a computer nerd and I buy and sell domain names and websites. I was also trying to build 100 niche sites making $1 each per day in advertising and affiliate income. Looked good on paper anyway.

I would rather spend $10 on a domain name and build a website over a weekend instead of going to the movies for $10. I have a large hosting package from HostGator so it doesn't really cost me anything.

It's kind of my hobby, I don't like fishing or golf.

I buy some domains just for advertising purposes. My site for local shirt printing is FortMyersShirts.com. The domain I bought with this offer was FMShirts.com which I just redirected to my main site. I am going to advertise that on coroplast signs locally. It's shorter, easier to remember and less chance for misspellings. I can also track the number of clicks I get from the signs with a counter on the redirect.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought the $1.99 was a good deal at one time and registered a domain for one year to test them out. When the end of the year was nearing, I never recall getting a notice of renewal. I went on line to check and renew, but I couldn't. I contacted them and they said - - - - - Unfortunately, the domain is in redemption period now. Namecheap has the following policy for expired domains: The owner of a domain has a non-guaranteed grace period of approximately 27 days after the expiration date to renew the domain at the regular domain rate. If the domain is not renewed, the domain will be deleted from our database and it is transferred to a "redemption period" at the Registry. If the domain is not re-instated in this phase, then the domain is released to the public by the Registry and becomes available approximately 80-85 days after the expiration date or is auctioned off by the Registrar and becomes property of the different party. Once in redemption, then there is an additional fee of $200 for reactivation. So it's total $200 + the renewal cost for the domain. - - - - - No way was I paying them $200.

I received an email from a company asking me if I wanted to buy my domain name from them, if I recall $150. I waited them out and it became available again through normal channels. Just a bad experience for me, whether I was to blame or not..


----------

